# 1.4T Jetta YouTube content?



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey everyone! I know our community is small just like our displacement. But the 1.4tsi is a great starter platform to learn from. I love my 1.4T

I have a stage 2 1.4tsi Jetta. I have a YouTube channel and I am trying to do everything imaginable to this 1.4T for fun until I get my second car. 

I have been having fun. Lots of content coming soon! 

Here the link : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBLliAXxqOu-a3xAiKoVFcQ?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Mendez3786 (May 1, 2012)

Awesome! I just subscribed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Mendez3786 said:


> Awesome! I just subscribed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! New video out tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

New video out


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Another video is out ! Exhaust clips ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

New video coming out Tuesday ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

*8/26 10:15pm est*

New upload


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

*New uploaded content*

APR rs3 coilpacks installed on my channel


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

First of many POVs drives posted on my channel . Along with other content ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

So much Jetta related content just released on my channel. Check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

anotha one


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

I am going full send with this 1.4T. Traction control switch install this week and track days booked!


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

another banger!


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

this traction control switch is sick. Burn outs soo


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Front lip is on


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

1.4T rear seat delete - weight reduction video


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

1 exhaust video out for the ea211


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

3 things I love about the ea211 is live


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

I just mounted my 1.4t in my 75 rabbit. Still have lots of unknowns to figure out, but they'll all make it to the youtubes.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

throttle grotto said:


> I just mounted my 1.4t in my 75 rabbit. Still have lots of unknowns to figure out, but they'll all make it to the youtubes.


I would love to see that. Especially in a rabbit. That thing probably weighs nothing. If you in florida. I would love to make a video about it!


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Enjoying the vids, love this little motor


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Enjoying the vids, love this little motor


Glad to hear it! This motor is impressive for what it is, also ecstuning just released a turbo elbow/inlet. I just ordered it last night !


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

stage 2 review live !


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

we lit out here
www.youtube.com/mk6chris


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Finally at 1K subs! Thank you everyone ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

